#   >   >   144  -7-

## UA9FY

-7     (TUNE, LOAD) ?  ,  .         .   .    ,     ,, ,,  .    ,     .       . - ,     .        ( -401)      .      0  5 .     .    .      .          .   ,      .

----------


## RU3ACE

.

----------


## RU3ACE

.                 .   -   ,     .
        144    .
            .

----------


## Walkman

:   ,      ,    " ", ..  .      ,   "" ?      ,    , ..   "" ?      ,    .         ?   ?

----------


## tomcat

!
     -7            -405 -   ,        ,     .

----------

